# PVC grab bar



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I was messing around building another tiller extension and started thinking that 1" sch 40 pvc is some pretty tough stuff. So I got out the heat gun and started bending. This is just a start and I'm not sure how it will come out.

My jig for curving.









Then pitching it back.









here is what I ended up with.









The trick is to fill the PVC with sand so it doesn't collapse on itself, and only heat the outside of the bend to be made and do it slowly.
More to come.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Cool! I'm not sure if I'm that talented.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweet!!!!!! Great skills with heat gun. I use one the other day for the first time to bend the pvc 40 for the side mount rod holder. I guest to much heat to quick and did some bbq wings burn.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks good, did you consider using schedule 80 for a little extra strength? I think it could actually support a decent amount of weight since it is short and curved. Also I would consider just painting it white to cover up the letters because it has been my experience that even krylon paint made for plastic will still chip off of pvc


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

> Looks good, did you consider using schedule 80 for a little extra strength? I think it could actually support a decent amount of weight since it is short and curved. Also I would consider just painting it white to cover up the letters because it has been my experience that even krylon paint made for plastic will still chip off of pvc


Acetone will take off the red lettering on the PVC.  Wear gloves, as acetone isn't exactly healthy stuff .... 

BTW, looks good FC.  Like the idea of using sand to keep the PVC from collapsing when applying heat ....  

AP


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I looked for 80 but the big box store didn't carry it. It is plenty strong as it sits, plus I'll most likely foam fill it to give it a little more rigidity. Couple that with the coxcoming I think it will be just fine. I have had good luck with Hammer coat over fusion on plastics so I'll go that route again, black to match the tiller extension. Like everything, prep is the key. 

The real trick will be mounting it. I'm going to epoxy and fillet it to some backer boards, not sure if it will go straight across or just on the legs. Then I'll bolt some plastic wall clamps through the whole thing. I know it sounds funky but this will give me some redundant safety and rigidity. I figure the whole project might run me $15 or so.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

good job, you're very creative with your projects


----------

